# Stocking 30 gallon extra tall dwarf ciclids



## mpertz (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm sure this question has been asked before. I have a 30 gallon tall aquarium. It is 24x12x25 inches and was wondering if there are any type of dwarf ciclids I can stock in the tank.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

Kribensis is pretty popular. Colorful and easy to care for.


----------



## robert77k (May 27, 2012)

I have a pair of breeding Kribs in a 37 gallon tall (30 inches long) which is currently a tropical tank. I placed the cave in a corner of the tank and a slate on a 45 degree angle at 1/3 distance from their corner which kinda sets a barrier which defines their territory that nobody is allowed to enter. They raise the fry right in the tropical tank which is amazing to see. Someone is selling kribs here for $2. Good price as they are hard to find (I did see some just a few days ago at North American Fish Breeder 2260 Kingston Rd. They wre large and looked healthy. I think $6.99 each.

In the tank I have a red tail shark, cardinal tetras, silver tips and everyone is getting along fine.

I think another option is German Blue Rams which can also be kept with tropical fish.

Here's a really good website that will help give you ideas regarding african cichlids:

http://www.cichlidrecipe.com/crp22.htm


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Because of the small footprint of the tank i'd try to stock a pair, as agression issues will no doubt arrise


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll second the one pair idea. for any territorial fish, which would essentially be any cichlids, longer is always better than taller. I would probably do 1 pair or rams, or 1 pair of kribs, and mix in some community fish.

south African cichlids will outgrow that tank easily.

The other option if you want south africans might be shell dwellers. Ocellatus golds, or multipunctatus would work out nicely as they stay small. 

No idea how they will react to community fish though. I can tell you for a fact that the ocellatus are VERY aggressive when defending fry. I've had them attack my hand, siphon, and cichlids 3-4 times their size when defending fry. that's only when you get too close to their shells though. I doubt most community fish will venture down to the bottom of the tank though.

Do some research online on the temperment on yoru fish choices.

cichlidforum.com is a great place to get info on any cichlid. just click on profiles and you get basic info, and usually articles on the species or variety of fish.


----------

